# Greetings from an Australian in the UK



## bleeblue (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's so nice to be part of this online community. I recently got linked to one of the FOTD on this sight and i was hooked! You are all so gawjus!

I guess i should introduce myself a little. I'm an Australian currently living in the UK (will go back home soon! - so excited!) I'm also a Shop-a-holic and when it comes to make up - i go a little crazy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BUT! it's my money and so i should spend it in a way that makes me happy!

Well that's all for now.

Cheers,

Dee


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome Dee! Hope to see you posting a FOTD of your own soon!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to specktra Dee!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Dee!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice to meet ya, Dee!!


----------



## bleeblue (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

